# How many times a week do you give your rabbits carrots



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats if you feed carrots. I have tried giving my 5 buns green stuff to no avail, the only thing I can get them to eat is carrots and apples and one or two might eat a banana other than thier pellets and hay. I know that carrots are starches and to limit their amount but what is that amount. I give mine 2 or 3 of the mini/petite every other day. Is that to much? the apples maybe once a week and not if they had carrots that day.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

one other question does the carrots make their poop bigger and a little dryer...seems like the days I give them carrots...they have these humongous round balls that wont plop through the floor..sorry for TMI


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure what you give is OK cause when I give them carrots it's a whole regular size one. Can't say if it's carrots or just greens and vegetables but my rabbits have big poop.
Have you tried parsley or cabbage? My rabbits love green cabbage and don't have any problems probably because they're used to eating a high vegetable diet. l avoid lettuce because I've lost a few rabbits probably from sudden vegetable overload.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

All i'v read says cabbage is not good to feed .as the seasons change so do the treats pellets and hay being the main feed.I will feed carrots horse weed leaves .apple slice or half ear of sweet corn .these things are fed as treats and I ration them never giving to much about 2 leaves or 1 fifth apple half big carrot or 2 baby ones .and have noticed the big globs of manure with the carrots,i'v never worryed much about this not seeing them on a regular basis .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I give mine Queen Annes lace tops but can't get them to eat real carrot roots. I've got strange bunnies. LOL

Yes, the fiber does make their poop larger. We have that happen every fall when we feed ours leaves.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Why would I give my rabbits carrots? They are not vegetarians. They are herbivores and specifically brush eaters like goats. They'd much prefer and it's much healthier to go picking in the field, harvesting raspberry canes, or trimming trees.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Why would I give my rabbits carrots? They are not vegetarians. They are herbivores and specifically brush eaters like goats


My horses and Jersey's are herbivores too, but they also like an occasional treats of carrots and apples...hence the point of my question and the reason I addressed "those that do feed carrots"


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

But there are so many tastier healthier things right out your back door. Clovers, grasses, plantains, cleavers which I'm told are tickly on the tongue (they are a type of bur), berry canes for variety, wood to work the jaws, daylilly tubers and flowers..... soo many types of edible flowers.... Why ever feed unhealthy apples and carrots when it's so easy to get so many wonderful things for a rabbit. They aren't horses who can go get those things themselves.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Mine get their carrots, aple and even some dried oatmeal too. Then I pick grass and clover and whatever looks good to eat for them. A few sticks to chew on and a piece of bred too. I admit, my does are very chubby. Just had some babies and they always seem to do well with their litters. Clean water daily and their rabbit pellet food too. Occ. a cabbage leaf and some broccoli from the garden too. They seem to eat everything just fine.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have tried giving mine clover, dandelions etc even put them out on the grass, they will nibble a little bit on the grass but don't seem to care about it. I have even bought vegetables that are on the good list of eats still don't eat it. They get plenty of wood to chew on and they get cardboard they like to mess with. 

Akane, I appreciate your advise, but as the old saying goes, you can lead a horse to water but you cant make them drink. Maybe, i just have persnickety rabbits. Health wise they seem to be doing fine on what I do feed them. 

I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't feeding to much carrots/apples


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I feed mine carrots and apples every day.
They also follow me around until I cut them a stalk of lettuce.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

I once took in a litter of rabbits who had been fed nothing BUT carrots. Needless to say, their poop was also orange in color! Not good because too many carrots can cause liver damage. How much is too much? When it turns the poop orange!

Pat Lamar


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

When I had rabbits, they would eat the carrots with the tops on them but NOT the shaved carrots, ready to eat from the store. I figured that it was the preservatives that were put on the carrots. SO NEVER AGAIN will I buy prepared carrots. If a Rabbit won't eat'em, I won't either.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

arnie said:


> All i'v read says cabbage is not good to feed .as the seasons change so do the treats pellets and hay being the main feed.I will feed carrots horse weed leaves .apple slice or half ear of sweet corn .these things are fed as treats and I ration them never giving to much about 2 leaves or 1 fifth apple half big carrot or 2 baby ones .and have noticed the big globs of manure with the carrots,i'v never worryed much about this not seeing them on a regular basis .


Cabbage causes uh.. gas. Rabbits can't pass gas. Still, it won't cause problems if not fed often or in abundance. Otherwise it is a good treat. Same thing with some leafy greens that contain oxalic acid. It is toxic, but only in large quantities, so unless people get really carried away it is no problem.


----------

